# Was macht ihr um besser zu werden?



## isah (12. März 2006)

Was macht ihr um besser zu werden, vom trainieren mit dem bike abgesehen?

Bsp. Fitnessstudio, Yoga, Gesunde Ernährung, Basketball, ..


----------



## Scr4t (12. März 2006)

ich denke mal man muss nicht so krass übertreiben.

k wenn man vllt zur weltspitze gehören will, dann gehört dann sicherlich noch einiges mehr dazu wie doping usw...  

aber ich für meinen teile betreibe es z.b. NUR als HOBBY und da verschwende ich keinerlei kraft für jeglichen anderen schnick schnack, der mir keinen spass macht (Fitness, yoga usw...)
Ich will einfach nur fahren fahren fahren  

ach k da gibts doch was, natürlich macht das fahren nur mit einem sauberen rad spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. März 2006)

Sowas wie nen Ernährungsplan find ich auch übertrieben. Wenn man mit sowas anfängt geht das schon langsam in die Profischiene und nicht mehr Just for Fun. Fitnessstudio ist bestimmt net falsch aber wie Scr4t schon sagte. Man sollte nicht nur wegen dem Sport dort hin gehn sondern weils einem auch so Spass macht. Ich denk mal das z.B. Le Parkour wie hier im Forum schon oft erwähnt wurde ne lustige Alternative wäre um ein bißl was für die Sprungkraft zu tun.


----------



## trialsrider (12. März 2006)

Ja ich hab früher im Sommer viel basketball gespielt...und denk ich werde dieses Jahr mal endlich wieder ein bisschen vlt wieder damit anfangen! Sonst geh ich auch ab und zu bisschen ins Fitnessstudio! Aber das sollte man nicht übertreiben sonst verliert man seine schnell kraft und wiegt aufeinmal bisschen mehr!  


gruß
martin


----------



## jockie (12. März 2006)

Immer nur Doggy-Style für die Beinmuskulatur...ein bisschen auf die Ernährung gucken...Treppen steigen statt den Aufzug zu nehmen...zu Fuß desöfteren auch querstadtein laufen...und...äääh...nicht Rauchen?!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. März 2006)

Fahrrad fahren-------!!!!!!!! das passt schon... MArc Vinco z.B. hat noch nie nen Fitnesstudio von innen gesehen...


----------



## 525Rainer (13. März 2006)

trialvideos schaun und immer neues bikematerial kaufen!


----------



## Speichennippel (13. März 2006)

Rennrad fahren und laufen.


----------



## trail-kob (13. März 2006)

gesunde ernährung = ausgewogen... brot / mehlspeisen / nudeln ... obst gemüse  (sehr gut grüner salat mit früchten drinn und citrus würze!)
dann schadet fastfood zwischendurch auch nicht wirklich. achja und immer schön brav trainieren.


----------



## Schevron (13. März 2006)

ich spiel auch noch nebenher 1x die woche Basketball im Verein.
Sonst nix regelmäßiges


----------



## biker ben (13. März 2006)

im winter bin ich jetzt öfters mal gelaufen weil fahren nicht ging, jetzt fahre ich dafür wieder jeden tag.
auch die ernährung schaue ich auch aber nicht so das ich auf irgendwas verzichten müsste.
nicht rauchen.
mein einzigstes laster sind die bis zu 2 flaschen schnapps am wochenende, was mich auch teilweise für die kommenden tag dann fahruntüchtig macht. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aggressor (13. März 2006)

Rennrad fahren und Boxen
ausdauer und kraftsport ne gute mischung; aber nicht alles übertreiben.
der spaß muss im vodergrund stehen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. März 2006)

Autoerotische Stimulation ist gut für die Unterarme....


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. März 2006)

Naja, ich mach ab und zu ein bischen Sprungkraftraining mit der Langhantel.( Im Echo Movie 3-Thomas Remvik Aasen sieht man das mal kurz).
Und sonst Street Climbing oder auch Parkour genannt fetzt halt auch.


----------



## elhefe (13. März 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich mach ab und zu ein bischen Sprungkraftraining mit der Langhantel.( Im Echo Movie 3-Thomas Remvik Aasen sieht man das mal kurz).
> Und sonst Street Climbing oder auch Parkour genannt fetzt halt auch.




Mit Ara zusammen fahren bringt´s doch auch. Oder ist der im Schacht beim Biertrinken versumpft? (Dabei kommt mir der Gedanke an eine kleine Leipzigsession)


----------



## sdh (13. März 2006)

übung macht den meister!!!


----------



## Bike Lane (13. März 2006)

also ich hab jetzt mit dem rauchen aufgehört, aber verbessert oder verschlechter hat sich nichts an meiner ausdauer. mir hat das im grunde nicht viel ausgemacht, aber man stinkt halt aus dem mund und auch die kleidung und vorallem die hände haben damit zu kämpfen. ist einfach unappetitlich. das aufhören ist auch gar nicht schwer. einfach an allem vorbeigehen was mit rauchen zu tun hat und wenn einem eine zigarette angeboten wird, dann am besten den typen eine reinhauen und ganz schnell weglaufen  . ne, ist wirklich nicht schwer solange man es wirklich will. was wirklich gut ist fürs fahren, sind (so dumm es jetzt klingen mag) übungen mit einem gymnastikball. da wird die wirbelsäule und der rest des körpers beweglich gehalten und fit macht es einen auch noch, weil die meißten übungen trainieren zusätlich noch die muskeln und das effektiver als das fitnessstudio (lol, zwei wörter hintereinander, bei denen ich nicht weiß wie man sie schreibt), weil man sich schwer überbelasten kann. situps in der früh sind auch nicht schlecht. allerdings sollte man aufpassen wie man die macht. schlecht ist es, wenn man die hände an den nacken legt, weil dadurch zieht man mehr mit den armen hoch als mit den bauchmuskeln und als folge hat man eine fehlbelastung der wirbelsäule. deshalb immer schön die hünde vor der brust kreuzen. das ist zwar extrem schwer, aber man kann sich die wirbelsäule nicht verreißen und die bauchmuskeln werden am effektivsten trainiert. ich hätte noch ein paar andere übungen, die ich sagen könnte, aber die sind fast zu schwer zu erklären. also wer probleme mit seinem körper hat, am besten zu einem physiotherapeuten gehen, der kann euch helfen in form zu kommen und das besser als jeder fitnesstrainer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ugly uwe (13. März 2006)

ich spiel´ paintball. fördert ausdauer, fitness und reaktionsgeschwindigkeit.
einziger nachteil: man möchte gut verdienen, da die kosten enorm hoch sind.


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. März 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Ara zusammen fahren bringt´s doch auch. Oder ist der im Schacht beim Biertrinken versumpft? (Dabei kommt mir der Gedanke an eine kleine Leipzigsession)



Naja, mit Ara fahre ich im Moment nicht so oft, weil er halt studiert. Außerdem trainiert er mit seiner Freundin die anderen Muskelpartien.


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. März 2006)

ach ja, hab dem Mitschorek schon wegen Leipzig-session gefragt. Wenns Wetter passt, dann ziehen wir das durch.(das gilt hier für alle Interessenten)


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (14. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Autoerotische Stimulation ist gut für die Unterarme....




Wie wahr !!


----------



## elhefe (14. März 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> ... Außerdem trainiert er mit seiner Freundin die anderen Muskelpartien.




Tss. Weiber.


----------



## trail-kob (14. März 2006)

ok leipzig ist interessant... wäre auch mit dabei... hefe ? kannst bei mir mitdüsen im BULLY den Herrn Mehl werd ich dann ebenfalls mitschleifen... zudem Claudius und Angelo, Scrat wenns geht...

für wie lang ist so eine Leipzsch Session denn angesetzt ... ? Übernachten ?


----------



## sensiminded (14. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab jetzt mit dem rauchen aufgehört, aber verbessert oder verschlechter hat sich nichts an meiner ausdauer. mir hat das im grunde nicht viel ausgemacht, aber man stinkt halt aus dem mund und auch die kleidung und vorallem die hände haben damit zu kämpfen. ist einfach unappetitlich. das aufhören ist auch gar nicht schwer. einfach an allem vorbeigehen was mit rauchen zu tun hat und wenn einem eine zigarette angeboten wird, dann am besten den typen eine reinhauen und ganz schnell weglaufen  . ne, ist wirklich nicht schwer solange man es wirklich will. ...



 gratulation zum entschluss mit rauchen aufzuhören- habe das vor knapp drei jahren in angriff genommen und durchgezogen, wobei es teilweise schon schwer ist. man muss nur der festen überzeugung sein, dass man es nicht mehr braucht und will.
du merkst auch nicht sofort nen verbessertes fitnesslevel-es ändert sich gemächlich-die lunge braucht doppelt so lange wie du geraucht hast, um sich wieder zu erholen.
ziehs durch!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. März 2006)

Jo sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr in Leipzig mal wieder abgehen wollt...hätte auch mal wieder lust..MFG


----------



## elhefe (15. März 2006)

Also klar. Bin dabei. Hoffentlich mit etwas konstanterem Wetter, d.h. naatürlich konstant gutes Wetter.  

Woll´n wir hoffen, dass das recht bald ist.


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. März 2006)

Ich denk mal in den Osterferien, könnte es hier was werden. Da hab ich nichts zu tun, und der Schnee ist hoffentlich auch weg. Also boys. Ich sag euch dann mal demnächst genauer bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.o.D (17. März 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr um besser zu werden, vom trainieren mit dem bike abgesehen?
> 
> Bsp. Fitnessstudio, Yoga, Gesunde Ernährung, Basketball, ..



also ich trink literweise bier und schieb mir abends vor dem fernseher chips rein. seit dem kann ich viel schneller irgendwo runterspringen.

und wenn ich nicht gerade irgendwelchen unwahren schwachsinn in foren tippe, sieht man mich gelegentlich auch mit dem einrad die umliegenden voralpen runterfallen, absolut empfehlenswerter ausgleichssport fuer den trialer


----------



## isah (17. März 2006)

einrad, das ist doch mal nen guter tipp


----------



## andi87 (18. März 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> einrad, das ist doch mal nen guter tipp



Stimmt!  also im ernst ich fahr ab und zu mit dem einrad, treppenhüpfen und so macht auch etwas spass aber vor allem förderst du den gleichgewichtssinn brutal. wennste vom einrad wieder aufs bike umsteigst (also eine stunde oder so einigermaßen ok gefahren bist), stehst da bombenfest und kannst eigentlich gar nicht mehr umfallen wie ich finde...


----------



## 525Rainer (20. März 2006)

also wenn ich durch so ein einrad besser werde dann kauf ich mir sofort gleich mehrere! 

nachdem ich jetzt zum erstenmal wieder outdoor gefahren bin geht so gut wie nix mehr.  ich werde graffity sprayer angagieren die mir europalettendesign  auf betonobstacles sprühen müssen. ansonsten muss ich jetzt endlich einen anderen rahmen fahren. es muss einfach am material liegen, bitte!


----------



## jockie (20. März 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde graffity sprayer angagieren die mir europalettendesign auf betonobstacles sprühen müssen.



LOOOOOOOL


----------



## EchoPure (10. April 2006)

@ 525Rainer
Warum was ist denn mit dem Echo Pure?
Fahre selbst einen aber den 1085 und komme eigendlich super mit klar!
Obwohl mir der neue Pure oder der 26" GU und der Pitbull auch zu sagt!!!


----------

